# I need the string and cable lengths for a BowTech Allegiance



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I have the dimensions of the serving positions, but do not have the recommend string and cable lengths. They were missing from the bow. Can someone give them to me?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

These are for the 07s

56 3/4" string and 37 1/4" cables.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

reylamb said:


> These are for the 07s
> 
> 56 3/4" string and 37 1/4" cables.


Thanks you. I will try to keep this at the top for a while to see if anyone can confirm the '06 is the same.


----------



## AzCharlie (Jul 17, 2002)

2006 Allegiance 56 1/32 string 38 1/8 cables.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

AzCharlie said:


> 2006 Allegiance 56 1/32 string 38 1/8 cables.


Thank you. I have noticed that BowTech seems to change this from year to year. I haven't found this information on their web site, either.


----------



## jwall02 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Year Model of my Bowtech Allegiance*

How can I tell the year model of my bowtech allegiance cause my sticker is worn off ??? Can someone help me plez ??


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Jul 21, 2010)

I emailed Bowtech on my TomKat and they told me what year it was. Just sent them the SN and make.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

Everything is listed on Bowtech's website for all bows. Never trust your sticker as Bowtech can't get them correct and it has burned me more than once.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Phil , follow the link and then you can click on the year and download the string and cable lengths
http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/manualDisplay?r=-1&i=0


----------

